# Sometimes you just gotta get your feet wet- Aurora Borealis



## jsecordphoto (Jun 24, 2015)

Taken around 2am early Monday morning. We were in and out of clouds all night, but during those breaks....oh man. I've photographed the aurora a handful of times in New England now, but never this strong. It hit Kp8 for a while and you could clearly see pulsing green waves in the sky, something I thought I'd never see around here. I decided I just had to ditch the shoes, roll up the pant legs, and wade out for a self portrait. ISO2500, f3.5, 10 seconds


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 24, 2015)

I think this is one of the best AB shots I've ever seen. Having a subject makes a beautiful shot even more interesting to look at. Print this on aluminum and sell it!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 24, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> I think this is one of the best AB shots I've ever seen. Having a subject makes a beautiful shot even more interesting to look at. Print this on aluminum and sell it!



Thanks! I don't know if anybody would want to buy a print of me, but the companies I work with were pretty psyched! May see this end up in an advertisement somewhere. I have another shot from about an hour earlier before the clouds moved in that I'm really psyched on that I'll hopefully sell some prints of, just gotta finish processing


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 24, 2015)

Incredible! I can "feel" the awe you must be experiencing as you gaze into the heavens. 
Absolutely stunning.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 24, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Incredible! I can "feel" the awe you must be experiencing as you gaze into the heavens.
> Absolutely stunning.



Thanks Jazzie, it really was just such an incredible night...certainly one I'll never forget. Can't wait to share my other photo here


----------



## Jasii (Jun 25, 2015)

Lovely shot! Was the water cold?
Would love to see one with the arms heavenwards 
Eagerly waiting in anticipation for the next shot.......


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 25, 2015)

*Sigh*  I'd nominate this, but I've used up all three of my coupons! Stunning work as usual!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 25, 2015)

Jasii said:


> Lovely shot! Was the water cold?
> Would love to see one with the arms heavenwards
> Eagerly waiting in anticipation for the next shot.......



Actually, the water was really warm! I ended up staying in the water for a while letting the camera fire off a bunch of frames because it felt so nice standing in the lake


----------



## waday (Jun 25, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2015)

Brilliant!  Agree, one of the best AB shots I've seen in a LONG time.  If you get the chance for a do-over, get a couple in the water, kissing.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 25, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Brilliant!  Agree, one of the best AB shots I've seen in a LONG time.  If you get the chance for a do-over, get a couple in the water, kissing.



Thanks! The couple kissing shot is something I've wanted to do for a while now, either with aurora or Milky Way. It's on the list for this summer


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jun 25, 2015)

Nominated for POTM


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 25, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> Nominated for POTM



Much appreciated!


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 25, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Thanks! I don't know if anybody would want to buy a print of me, but the companies I work with were pretty psyched! May see this end up in an advertisement somewhere. I have another shot from about an hour earlier before the clouds moved in that I'm really psyched on that I'll hopefully sell some prints of, *just gotta finish processing*



Hurry up and finish that editing, I have to see the next one!!!

It is a spectacular photo!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 25, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> Hurry up and finish that editing, I have to see the next one!!!
> 
> It is a spectacular photo!



hah, trying to finish that one up tonight. The last few weeks have been amazing and I've never had such a backlog of photos to get around to processing. I'm also thinking of writing up a brief tutorial for shooting the aurora, so I'll need that photo to use in the article...should give me some motivation


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 25, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Hurry up and finish that editing, I have to see the next one!!!
> ...



Now that sounds super cool! Not that it  will help much in Kansas!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 25, 2015)

stunning shot and reflection!!


but......
I thought the aurora borealis was the round part around a woman's nipple.


----------



## scooter2044 (Jun 25, 2015)

Simply incredible.


----------



## benp2k6 (Jun 27, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> View attachment 104000
> 
> Taken around 2am early Monday morning. We were in and out of clouds all night, but during those breaks....oh man. I've photographed the aurora a handful of times in New England now, but never this strong. It hit Kp8 for a while and you could clearly see pulsing green waves in the sky, something I thought I'd never see around here. I decided I just had to ditch the shoes, roll up the pant legs, and wade out for a self portrait. ISO2500, f3.5, 10 seconds




Just a tad under exposed there... LOL jk. Cool pic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 28, 2015)

Great image.  I have had an opportunity to photograph them three times in the past year - each time was fantastic.  With a kP OF 8±, were there any reported interruptions/effects on any communication systems?

Here is an interesting web site I found that tracks aspects of solar flares, CMEs and related phenomenon.  If you don't know about it, it is quite useful for checking on the possibility of Aurora stuff - SOLARHAM.com Solar Cycle 24 Space Weather and Amateur Radio Website . 

I look forward to seeing more of your images.

WesternGuy


----------



## Stormchase (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice shot. You are lucky to be in a place to capture that. Im so far south its a bucket list for me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 28, 2015)

Stormchase said:


> Very nice shot. You are lucky to be in a place to capture that. Im so far south its a bucket list for me. Thanks for sharing!



People were getting photos with faint Aurora as far south as Utah and Colorado during this storm, which is just crazy to me. Definitely nice living far north for stuff like this, but I don't quite feel the same during winter...


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 28, 2015)

WesternGuy said:


> Great image.  I have had an opportunity to photograph them three times in the past year - each time was fantastic.  With a kP OF 8±, were there any reported interruptions/effects on any communication systems?
> 
> Here is an interesting web site I found that tracks aspects of solar flares, CMEs and related phenomenon.  If you don't know about it, it is quite useful for checking on the possibility of Aurora stuff - SOLARHAM.com Solar Cycle 24 Space Weather and Amateur Radio Website .
> 
> ...



Thanks! I didn't hear of any interruptions with this storm, though it was certainly strong enough. I usually check a few sites during potential auroral activity, including solarham, but I really like Aurora-service.org


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reference to the Aurora-service.org.  I didn't know about that one.  I get my "alerts" from ISSET - AuroraWatch .  They are fairly close to home and are usually quite accurate for me.

WesternGuy


----------

